# Chevy Tahoe- Uber X?



## Wann2119 (Jul 4, 2017)

I just signed up to drive with a 2008 Chevy Tahoe. When I go online riders can only request me as an X. Are Tahoes not XL?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

In nyc they are xl, black and suv if they are black on black. Atleast an xl if its the wrong color. Under no condition should you drive an suv and pickup x. Even xl is a problem unless you do it very right and always in the right direction


----------



## Wann2119 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks. I sent a message to support. X and XL are the only options in our area as far as I can tell. I'm in BFE Missouri.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

It has to have the third row seats to be XL. If it has it have Uber add XL for you. If it doesn't have the third row it's X only.


----------



## Wann2119 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks. I have 3rd row. I will let them know.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

XL.

Ask them for a separate XL-ONLY vehicle profile


----------



## LAWRENCE STOWE (Jul 8, 2017)

Tahoe is a XL. And good for majority of pickups even at airports unless you jave 5-7 passengers pluss luggage then the suburban works best.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LAWRENCE STOWE said:


> Tahoe is a XL. And good for majority of pickups even at airports unless you jave 5-7 passengers pluss luggage then the suburban works best.


Youd think so...

I have a short version Expedition, airport pax over stuff it and make me play luggage tetris nearly every time

If I hadnt chucked my midrow middle seat and had a console, I wouldn't even be able to fit them


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Youd think so...
> 
> I have a short version Expedition, airport pax over stuff it and make me play luggage tetris nearly every time
> 
> If I hadnt chucked my midrow middle seat and had a console, I wouldn't even be able to fit them


I put a Curt Cargo Basket on top of my SUV and it has a bungie net to keep everything down was really inexpensive I think $150 or so . We use it when we go camping so my dogs can have more room in the back . But it's also nice if I ever get a big group with lots of luggage it's there so I don't have to turn down a ride .So far the Explorer hasn't had an issue with 5 guys all with large suit cases and some carry ons . I also don't have a 3rd middle seat in my 2nd row so a piece of luggage or two can fit nicely in that spot . It's tight when fully loaded but works

If you're not into having something on your roof and you have a trailer hitch you can get one of those cargo carries that attaches to your hitch for around $100 and they'll fit 4 large suitcases


----------



## LAWRENCE STOWE (Jul 8, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Youd think so...
> 
> I have a short version Expedition, airport pax over stuff it and make me play luggage tetris nearly every time
> 
> If I hadnt chucked my midrow middle seat and had a console, I wouldn't even be able to fit them


I had a couple trips where i had to cancel. 5 & 6 pax. Plus 2 large suitcases each in tahoe. Felt bad for them they had 3 cancels because no one was able to fit them amd luggage. Amd jad been trying to get a ride for 1.5 hrs.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

LAWRENCE STOWE said:


> I had a couple trips where i had to cancel. 5 & 6 pax. Plus 2 large suitcases each in tahoe. Felt bad for them they had 3 cancels because no one was able to fit them amd luggage. Amd jad been trying to get a ride for 1.5 hrs.


People are so dense . They could have just called 2 UberX (marginally more then one XL ) and fit just fine .

I looked at the Tahoe and for the size of the car storage room for stuff is very limited


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> I put a Curt Cargo Basket on top of my SUV and it has a bungie net to keep everything down was really inexpensive I think $150 or so . We use it when we go camping so my dogs can have more room in the back . But it's also nice if I ever get a big group with lots of luggage it's there so I don't have to turn down a ride .So far the Explorer hasn't had an issue with 5 guys all with large suit cases and some carry ons . I also don't have a 3rd middle seat in my 2nd row so a piece of luggage or two can fit nicely in that spot . It's tight when fully loaded but works
> 
> If you're not into having something on your roof and you have a trailer hitch you can get one of those cargo carries that attaches to your hitch for around $100 and they'll fit 4 large suitcases


Naw the Expedition's front dash to rear seat aisle has been known to fit as many as 5-6 average or 4 oversize luggages....



LAWRENCE STOWE said:


> I had a couple trips where i had to cancel. 5 & 6 pax. Plus 2 large suitcases each in tahoe. Felt bad for them they had 3 cancels because no one was able to fit them amd luggage. Amd jad been trying to get a ride for 1.5 hrs.


That's NOT people you feel bad for....that's people you yell at for being dense and wasting your time

Especially with Chevy trucks, where the NAME clearly reflects whether or not it has oversize luggage capacity

Most limo companies quote "6 people OR checked luggages"



UberDezNutz said:


> People are so dense . They could have just called 2 UberX (marginally more then one XL ) and fit just fine .
> 
> I looked at the Tahoe and for the size of the car storage room for stuff is very limited


Short wheelbase fullsize trucks are 3 rows of seating OR luggage space, not both.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Naw the Expedition's front dash to rear seat aisle has been known to fit as many as 5-6 average or 4 oversize luggages....
> 
> That's NOT people you feel bad for....that's people you yell at for being dense and wasting your time
> 
> ...


Yeah I always tell people if they're going to have more then 4 and luggage request UberSUV and odds are you're going to get a suburban or use UZURV and choose the person and car that picks u up .

I sometimes get calls on my way to pick up asking if I think I'll have room . I always tell them 4 with lots of luggage isn't a problem 5 and lots of luggage could be tight or I may have to use my roof rack if installed. 6 and I say no luggage or not I only have 5 seat belts lol (so far over 100xl plus rides and only 1 person with more then 5 ) my third row has plenty of room for 3 people but not 3 seatbelts , I've put 3 of my friends back there for a 45 minute drive in Missouri and they had no issues said they had plenty of room 2 6ft Plus guys and a medium sized girl


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yeah I always tell people if they're going to have more then 4 and luggage request UberSUV and odds are you're going to get a suburban or use UZURV and choose the person and car that picks u up .
> 
> I sometimes get calls on my way to pick up asking if I think I'll have room . I always tell them 4 with lots of luggage isn't a problem 5 and lots of luggage could be tight or I may have to use my roof rack if installed. 6 and I say no luggage or not I only have 5 seat belts lol (so far over 100xl plus rides and only 1 person with more then 5 ) my third row has plenty of room for 3 people but not 3 seatbelts , I've put 3 of my friends back there for a 45 minute drive in Missouri and they had no issues said they had plenty of room 2 6ft Plus guys and a medium sized girl


Lol Tahoes so small

Strange that you don't get 6 pax calls more often.... I get a TON of em

And 7, 8, and 9 too...


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Lol Tahoes so small
> 
> Strange that you don't get 6 pax calls more often.... I get a TON of em
> 
> And 7, 8, and 9 too...


It's probably because I only work mornings 8am-noon and I only do downtown hotel pick ups going to the airport 
I'd say the majority of my XL rides are one or two people with carry ons that their company only allows them to expense X or XL no Select so they choose XL for the larger car . I've also had people say they choose XL because they just don't want to get into a prius


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> It's probably because I only work mornings 8am-noon and I only do downtown hotel pick ups going to the airport
> I'd say the majority of my XL rides are one or two people with carry ons that their company only allows them to expense X or XL no Select so they choose XL for the larger car . I've also had people say they choose XL because they just don't want to get into a prius


Mornings are different, yeah

And some people got the memo that Priuses ain't really built for 4 people 4 luggages and 4 carryons....after getting schooled a few times and missing a flight or 3.....


----------



## LAWRENCE STOWE (Jul 8, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> People are so dense . They could have just called 2 UberX (marginally more then one XL ) and fit just fine .
> 
> I looked at the Tahoe and for the size of the car storage room for stuff is very limited


I told them to call for 2 uber X im not sure if they did but that was my advise.


----------

